# Semi-automatic pistol



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

Semi-automatic pistol







 1-the viewfinder; 2-truck; 3-lever release Latch; 4-sight; 5-Extractor; 6-Striker; 7-retention of the uploader; 8-dog; 9-spring retainer and spring dog kinetics; 10-Stem or frame; 11-loader; 12-Spring release lever; 13-Grip; 14-locking Bolt; 15-carriage locking Bolt; 16-trigger; 17-lever of the trigger; 18-Jumper or trigger guard; 19-Ejector; 20-shutter Lever; 21-striker Plate; 22-shutter Bolt; 23-Barrel; 24-Spring; 25-recoil spring; 26-locking latch spring.

_Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN_


----------



## Squid (Apr 21, 2017)

Then you have the Makarov - a semiautomatic handgun with far fewer parts, and many of those parts pulling double duty.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Browning/Saive P.35 "Hi-Power" is, perhaps, less than perfect as the paradigmatic example of the term "semi-automatic pistol."
In the first place, its receiver tang and its hammer conspire to, almost invariably, draw blood from its user.
And, second, its "monkey-motion" trigger system is not only a wonder to behold, but also a challenge to anyone attempting to do a meaningful trigger job.

...And then there's the issue of calling a 9mm pistol "Hi-Power," particularly in comparison to the .45 ACP, or the more modern .357 SIG.


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

This video and this channel has a lot of information 




To mention here that 95 percent of the Police in India uses the Canadian Iglis Browning Hi Power as their primary carry pistol. The remaining a Glock 17


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Ouch! I like my Glock!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And then there's the issue of calling a 9mm pistol "Hi-Power," particularly in comparison to the .45 ACP, or the more modern .357 SIG.


Ah, gotta love the pundits. Don't forget that the 1911 was Browning's early, flawed design. The Hi-Power perfected it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you look at the P.35's trigger-to-sear arrangement, the word "perfected" seems to be at least ironic.
The same could be said for the frame's almost non-existent "beavertail," which, if you grab the gun in a hurry, could help the hammer and slide tear chunks out of your hand.
The linkless tilting barrel was an improvement, though.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Never had any of my 3 vintage Hi-Powers bite me, but can't say the same about a PPK/S. The Hi-Power is the single most natural-pointing handgun that I own, which helps make it the most accurate. The Hi-Power is like an elegant British butler, cool, calm and efficient. Everybody is perfecting the 1911, until tomorrow when they offer a new model, "perfected it" again over their last perfected model, and over and over again. Perfect 1911's are a dizzying array of offerings, while the Hi-Power "improvements" are few and simple. There's nothing to perfect upon.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Scorpion8 said:


> ...Hi-Power "improvements" are few and simple. There's nothing to perfect upon.


1. Try doing a trigger job on one, if you don't like the stock six-pound, creepy trigger. Getting rid of the creep is a major issue.
2. Try to add an ambidextrous (or merely a left-handed) safety to one.
3. Many experienced civilian pistol shooters don't like magazine-removal safeties (they affect the trigger), although many LEOs actually do like them.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Did I mention I like Glocks?


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

This is what I have, it was state of the art when I bought it in 1980. The Colt MKIV .45 Auto.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

What handgun has the longest service record to date? What handgun has been used by more Civilians and military?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't remember the browning hi power having a bobbed hammer. Being a single action auto


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I guess they did have a rounded hammer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> I guess they did have a rounded hammer.
> View attachment 7674


Nope.
Earlier versions had a spur hammer, and some modern versions do too.

But because of the frame's shape, both forms of hammer will eventually draw blood, particularly if you're in a save-your-life panic when you grab it.


----------



## BOOGIE_the_oily (May 8, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you look at the P.35's trigger-to-sear arrangement, the word "perfected" seems to be at least ironic.


I couldn't agree more.
But then again, most everything in the BHP seems to be ironic, starting with it being called the "Browning", when the gun's most important feature (the staggered magazine) was Saive's design, and Saive also kept improving on JMB's prototypes, to the point that the final product had very little in common with either of them.

And yes, even if we consider JMB was trying to work around Colt's 1911's patents,the trigger mechanism, and the magazine safety's designs can only be qualified, from a purely mechanical point of view, as clumsy. There are better ways to design a trigger system, without converting it into virtually a Rube Goldberg contraption, and also better magazine safeties, that don't weigh a ton on the trigger.


----------

